# First Cycle, Is 300mg of Test/EQ enough?



## Wes1 (Sep 9, 2011)

I plan on doing my first cycle in the next few weeks. Should I see gains on 300mg of Test Cyp and EQ for 12 weeks. I know this dose is less than the amounts suggested by most people. Since it is my first cycle I wanted to start on the lighter doseing side. Please let is these amounts would just be wasting money and time. Thank You.


----------



## Livebig14 (Sep 9, 2011)

First cycle - 

Testosterone cypionate or enanthate - 12 weeks 500mg per week

Arimidex .5mg EOD

PCT - Clomid 75/75/50/50 aromasin 25/25/12.5/12.5

Equipoise has to be run for at least 16 weeks to get the full effect and you dont need it for a first cycle.  For your first, test only will get you great gains


----------



## GMO (Sep 9, 2011)

Livebig14 said:


> First cycle -
> 
> Testosterone cypionate or enanthate - 12 weeks 500mg per week
> 
> ...


 

^^^This


----------



## AnabollicA (Sep 9, 2011)

I concur with the above


----------



## Digitalash (Sep 9, 2011)

Yep I would drop the eq for a first cycle, especially if it's only 12 weeks. 300mg test by itself imo is not enough.


----------



## gmta99 (Sep 9, 2011)

Test 500mg.... Yeah Buddy


----------



## SwoleZilla (Sep 9, 2011)

ya i  wouldnt go under 500 of test


----------



## hypno (Sep 9, 2011)

I must disage with some of what has been said. EQ is a good choice for any cycle including your first. I did EQ right out of the gate. However, doing 300mg EQ a week is a waste of $. You should do 600mg a week if you want to get any benefit from it. It wont give you great gains in size or strength but will give solid gains. It will also help your endurance. 12 weeks is good as well with EQ but 16 is better.

That said, you could increase the dose of EQ or drop it for the first cycle. If you do drop the EQ from your cycle the test cyp is a very good choice. It will give you good gains at 300mg but more from 500mg. Either way good luck!


----------



## Wes1 (Sep 9, 2011)

If I do Test Cyp at 500mg a week for 12 weeks how much of my gains should I be able to keep once I finnish the cycle and will I look puffy from water retention? Also should a cycle like this make it obvious to family and co-workers that you are on the juice.


----------



## littlekev (Sep 9, 2011)

I agree in some ways with everyone, 500 test c a wk, GREAT. 300 mg test c a wk is still gonna give good gains! Natural t is 400-1000, 300 mg a wk of test c should put you around 2,000 to 3000 range( everyones body diff). Correct me if im wrong guys. At that amount you will have a good experience and recovery should be easy. Eq at 300, the only real bonus would be added hunger, and some joint soothing, a little gain, but i would either up the test and run solo, or do 300 test, and 400-600 eq. I say test for first cycle, but everyones differant.


----------



## Digitalash (Sep 9, 2011)

Wes1 said:


> If I do Test Cyp at 500mg a week for 12 weeks how much of my gains should I be able to keep once I finnish the cycle and will I look puffy from water retention? Also should a cycle like this make it obvious to family and co-workers that you are on the juice.


 

How much you keep depends entirely on your diet/training during pct, and a bit of genetics. It will still be a good portion though. 500mg a week with an AI will give you very mild water retention, far from anything to worry about really. On the last part, yes/no. Depending on your diet and how quickly you gain weight people will definitely notice you're getting bigger. But the vast majority of people are so clueless as to what's possible naturally just saying "I've been going to the gym and eating alot" should be sufficient explanation.


----------



## Wes1 (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the info. I am sure I will have more questions as I get closer to my start date. I am waiting for my doc to cut me loose from monthly testosterone blood tests so I can start this cycle.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Sep 9, 2011)

Wes1 said:


> If I do Test Cyp at 500mg a week for 12 weeks how much of my gains should I be able to keep once I finnish the cycle and will I look puffy from water retention? Also should a cycle like this make it obvious to family and co-workers that you are on the juice.



You need to do a lot more research if you don't know the answers to those basic questions.  

I'd hope to fuck that it is obvious or else you wasted a lot of money and time on nothing.


----------



## .V. (Sep 9, 2011)

Test only at 500/week would make a better first cycle.

But you will gain better at 300 than you will naturally.  You will gain even better with 300/300 as you've said (if you do 16 weeks...which IMO is too long for a first cycle) but not as well as say 600/600 or 750/600 would give you.

But think about this 100mg is enough for a TRT dosage to put a man at an 18 year old's level.  125mg of cyp a week will put you around 1200 on a total testosterone blood test...which is 1.5 times the TOP of normal range.  So will you gain on 300mg/week?  Hell yeah.  Will you gain as much as with 500mg/week?  Not a chance.

My first time way back when was only 500 test and 250 deca...holy shit wow did I get the results.  Better than with anything I did after that.


----------



## Wes1 (Sep 9, 2011)

That's why I am here on this site asking these "fucking" questions! We will call it research!


----------



## OfficerFarva (Sep 9, 2011)

Wes1 said:


> That's why I am here on this site asking these "fucking" questions! We will call it research!



No you're just being lazy and don't want to do any research.  We're here to help those who have at least put a bit of time in on their own.  I said basic because you could type that in google and whalla, you'll have your answer.


----------



## Wes1 (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm sorry I did not realize that you were being forced to answer my questions. If you don't want to answer my questions and this is boring to you don't respond to my thread. I should not be surprised most Canadians are assholes


----------



## OfficerFarva (Sep 9, 2011)

I didn't answer one?  I'm sorry if the truth hurts.  You couldn't even read the sticky in this section titled First Cycle and PCT lol.  Enjoy being an unintelligent, lazy, not big..


----------



## Livebig14 (Sep 9, 2011)

Coming on here with 22 posts and calling experienced guys "assholes" wont get you very far.  And if your worried about your co-workers questioning that your on gear, then your not ready for gear.  And test alone is ENOUGH for a first cycle.  Adding in equipoise at any dose will not make much of a difference for a first cycle.  Your body can only gain so much during one cycle.  If you INSIST on two compounds then add in d-bol at 30mg for the first 4 weeks.  Your not gonna become Ronnie Coleman overnight, no matter how much gear you use.


----------



## Wes1 (Sep 9, 2011)

You are right, and I apologize for losing my temper. Thanks for the advice on setting up this cycle.


----------



## oufinny (Sep 9, 2011)

Nothing wrong with asking questions. That said, search "first cycle" and this has all been answered many times. There is even a these by heavyiron specifically on this.


----------



## S_walker (Sep 9, 2011)

I hate to say it, but the real "assholes" are the ones that spoon fed this guy his first cycle. LOL. No one bothered to ask his age, diet or experience so you might have just helped out a 14 year old kid. 

Welcome Wes1, do yourself a favor and read the stickies. There are some great people on this board with a wealth of knowledge, but seriously, you need to research more. No one wants to see another "I got gyno now what" thread or such...


----------



## independent (Sep 9, 2011)

Wes1 said:


> You are right, and I apologize for losing my temper. Thanks for the advice on setting up this cycle.



Theres a lot of great guys here that will practically hold your hand through a cycle but just show a little initiative on doing some research. Its really for your own good.


----------



## Wes1 (Sep 9, 2011)

Ok, I will start today. Thank You.


----------



## Digitalash (Sep 9, 2011)

Follow the sticky to the letter, maybe kickstart with a bit of dbol if you choose. Eat alot, train more and you'll be happy with it.


----------



## Livebig14 (Sep 9, 2011)

Wes1 said:


> You are right, and I apologize for losing my temper. Thanks for the advice on setting up this cycle.


No problem man, always research first and then ask a question if you still have one


----------



## Livebig14 (Sep 9, 2011)

S_walker said:


> I hate to say it, but the real "assholes" are the ones that spoon fed this guy his first cycle. LOL. No one bothered to ask his age, diet or experience so you might have just helped out a 14 year old kid.
> 
> Welcome Wes1, do yourself a favor and read the stickies. There are some great people on this board with a wealth of knowledge, but seriously, you need to research more. No one wants to see another "I got gyno now what" thread or such...




He's getting monthly testosterone blood tests done, I seriously doubt that he is 14


----------



## S_walker (Sep 9, 2011)

Livebig14 said:


> He's getting monthly testosterone blood tests done, I seriously doubt that he is 14



maybe so, but he may be 600lbs of fat ass and not know which end of a DB to pick up. LOL


----------



## hypno (Sep 9, 2011)

S_walker said:


> maybe so, but he may be 600lbs of fat ass and not know which end of a DB to pick up. LOL



So true. I never thought about it and feel stupid now. Wes1 as everyone here says, read and then read some more. You need to read about PCT, post cycle therapy, aas profiles (what they do and why they do it) and also read about SERM (selective estrogen receptor modulator) and ai's aromatase inhibitos.


----------

